# Hijacker Camper Jacks



## tallwhit (Jun 3, 2012)

do you have Hijacker camper jacks that don't work and can't find parts for?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 3, 2012)

What parts do you need?  If we know the part someone might be able to help.


----------



## JamesTheMan (Jun 28, 2012)

tallwhit;77735 said:
			
		

> do you have Hijacker camper jacks that don't work and can't find parts for?



Where do you currently live right now? You might be able to find a local supplier.


----------

